# Компрессионный перелом грудного Th4 позвонка



## Malevuka (30 Май 2018)

Добрый день!Сыну 9 лет. Упал со скейта на спину. В травме сначала по снимкам сказали что скорее всего просто ушиб. Подойдите мол завтра, получите заключение рентгенолога.Если сомнения у них останутся сказали ехать по скорой и желать мрт.Пришла на следующий день-отдали заключение, про перелом ни слова, только сколиоз, грыжи ,еще какие-то изменения .Попросились на прием к врачу.Сказал , что перелом таки есть скорее всего , вызвали скорую.Скорая приехала, первый вопрос:"А вы почему вообще стоите, сидите ходите  ?? Вам лежать надо!" В больнице только на 6 сутки сделали мрт . Перелом подтвердился.  У нас 2 варианта лечения.первый классический- 21 день лежа в больнице. Потом три недели дома перемещаться только на четвереньках.потом снова на 10 дней в больницу учиться ходить   и второй вариант на заказ изготавливают корсет в котором надо быть три месяца.Но при этом быть дома, ходить, сидеть. ,гулять. Правильно ли я поступила, выбрав второй вариант с корсетом ? Насколько долгая реабилитация в нашем случае? Заранее благодарю за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2018)

Правильно выбрали, через три месяца втягиваемся в нагрузки. У ребёнка сколиз, это не упустите


----------



## Malevuka (30 Май 2018)

Огромное спасибо! Сколиозом займемся как только будет можно. А насчет сколиоза Вы можете  подсказать, какие методы лечения эффективнее?  Ребенок вообще до травмы занимался спортом, кикбоксинг, физподготовка очень серьезная. Такой диагноз стал неожиданностью.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2018)

Это все в 9 лет?!
Дети спортом не должны заниматься.
Или денег хотите на нем зарабатывать?
Много физкультуры - это, да.
И контроль.
И ортопед, плоскостопие наверняка.


----------



## Malevuka (30 Май 2018)

Да какие деньги.Он сам спорт выбрал. Я имею в виду , что именно физкультуры много на тренировках было. Думали хороший мышечный корсет. Да, плоскостопие есть, Вы правы. Будем лечиться .Спасибо Вам за ответы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2018)

Детский спорт, это отбор тех, у кого кости покрепче и суставы получше, с отсеиванием тех, у кого послабее.
Сколиоз, плоскостопие, гипермобильность, шумы в сердце.
Контролируйте всю ситуацию.


----------

